# Has anyone bought anything on gamezway recently? Are there no workers?



## DeadReds (Apr 12, 2016)

I bought a sky3ds+ on their site on Saturday and it's still processing to this day. I sent a message to their email and still got no reply for a couple of days

Just wondering if anyone bought there anything recently to see if they still work since they're trusted on resellers for sky3ds


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 12, 2016)

To be fair, it's likely they aren't staffed on Saturdays and Sundays.  Which would make today the first day they would be able to see your order... if there were no orders ahead of yours.


----------



## DeadReds (Apr 12, 2016)

oh okay thanks guess I will have to wait for a reply or something


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah I'd personally give it until like Wednesday or so before I'd start getting inquisitive as to what the order status is.


----------

